# Entourage - Series Finale



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Well, it definitely felt rushed and too tying-everything-up-with-a-bow. Vince getting married? What's with that?

I was glad they did the tag at the end with Ari. It wasn't believable that he could suddenly quit and be happy. I liked the opera singer thing, though.

I don't really care about E and Sloane.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Tol' ya!

Exactly how do you "quit" a company that you own 51% of?

When did Vince make so much money that he can charge a $4.5M ring? They never even got back into his house.

We should do a poll to ask where E took his jet with Sloan.

BTW, It's not routine to do simultaneous take offs on parallel runways at Van Nuys or any other airport. They had to agree to a formation flight.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

That was, perhaps, the least satisfying of a finale of any series I have ever watched.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Fofer said:


> That was, perhaps, the least satisfying of a finale of any series I have ever watched.


Agreed. I was hoping for the best, but expecting the worst, and that's what we got. I don't even like the set up for a movie. I'll add more later.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

netringer said:


> Exactly how do you "quit" a company that you own 51% of?


On the other hand, who can stop you? 

I think the implication was that Babs would buy Ari out of the company.



netringer said:


> When did Vince make so much money that he can charge a $4.5M ring? They never even got back into his house.


I thought the ring was 1.5M, not 4.5M?

Anyway, he had the money. Just a few minutes before that we discovered he made 14M on his Avion stock, remember?


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I thought the ring was 1.4m

Whole ep..wait.. the whole season was meh.


So that thing at the end of credits with Ari is for a movie? I was hoping for a spinoff with just him. And maybe Turtle and Drama.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Fofer said:


> That was, perhaps, the least satisfying of a finale of any series I have ever watched.


With the exception of Nip/Tuck, I would have to agree.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

That was a phoned in ending if I ever saw one, definitely the worst in recent memory. 

I imagine the simultaneous takeoffs at the end was a bit of movie magic/copy paste.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

How are we supposed to be satisfied? Vince married a girl we don't know at all. All we saw of their romance was a few scenes of her looking at Vince with a tolerant but disappointed expression. How can we care?

Really, it's the same with Sloane. Eric and Sloane spent this season mired in ugliness and the previous one being a boring couple. If this was a couple we were pulling for, I don't remember it.

Ari's wife dresses weird. Her clothes wear her.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Tracy said:


> How are we supposed to be satisfied? Vince married a girl we don't know at all. All we saw of their romance was a few scenes of her looking at Vince with a tolerant but disappointed expression.


Seriously. The last time she spoke directly to him, she showed some real (and intelligent) disdain.

He makes a video that showcases a gallery of women he's slept with (that still like/respect him) and that's supposed to win her over? 

Then he aparrently takes her on the best 24-hour date ever (and they have sex) and now she's ready to get married. Why the rush? And when did her personality change that she'd go along with any of that? What a cop-out that the audience doesn't even get to see any of that date. We're just supposed to imagine the "best date ever." 

I've watched this show from the beginning and I feel seriously let down by this finale. Boo.  :down:


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

xuxa said:


> ...I imagine the simultaneous takeoffs at the end was a bit of movie magic/copy paste.


Nah. They can do silmultaneous takeoffs. It's just not routine. Formation flight is allowed as long as both pilots are aware and participating. You can be sure that both jets are owned by the same company, too.

For takeoffs it would work but for landings not so much. Only one six right at Van Nuys is the long runway, 8000 feet vs. 4000 feet. Landing with 4000 feet looks like a on roof top to a jet.

http://www.airnav.com/airport/KVNY


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Tracy said:


> ...Ari's wife dresses weird. Her clothes wear her.


Hush. Her front in that torn dress was no great shakes, but for way-too-skinny girl named Perry she has an amazingly nice tush.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Seems to me they're planning an Ari spinoff.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I agree, of course with the rest of you. The finale would have been 100% better if they left out the surprise wedding. What total bullcrap. Like everyone in the cast is going to jump up and fly to Paris the same day... like they all have nothing else to do (well, for Turtle that might be true). Slone and E -- forgetaboutit -- they are both puke material now. The only really interesting story lines left are Drama and Turtle, and they didn't even touch on either of them. What a waste. Ari's plot is getting really tired.. as if he would ever really change. In the last scene at the beach house, as soon as Melissa left, I said to my g/f "a phone's going to ring".. and sure enough... 

Can you really see the movie starting with Vince as a happily married man? Not a chance. I think they're going to have to kill off Sasha one way or another. Or she cheats on Vince and he dumps her. In any case, obviously they all end up in NYC for the movie. The movies are going to end up just as good as the "Sex and the City" movies -- garbage. It's really disappointing how they killed off the entire series like this. Very disappointing.

I do find it kinda funny how both Larry David and Entourage all end up in Paris at the end of both of their finales.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> ...I do find it kinda funny how both Larry David and Entourage all end up in Paris at the end of both of their finales.


How else are they going to get Carrie and Big to come to the wedding?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

You're right -- SATC ALSO ended up in Paris on their series finale. Yikes.. that's a disturbing trend.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Hank said:


> I do find it kinda funny how both Larry David and Entourage all end up in Paris at the end of both of their finales.


Spoiler alert


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

This finale was weird. Felt entirely cartoonish, so much more than any episode in the entire series' run.

Sloan's dad is hunting E; he wants to kill him.

All it takes is one speech from Vince and Sloan's ready to take him back? What happens when she finds out that he did, in fact, sleep with her ex-stepmom (_multiple_ times, let's not forget.)

It was weird when Scott Caan (E's partner) is invited to go to Paris and he says "no, I can see this is just family, so..."

They didn't invite Billy? I half expected every bit player and guest star to show up on the runway.

My goodness, what a cheesy, half-baked, let down of a finale. Totally phoned in.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> You're right -- SATC ALSO ended up in Paris on their series finale. Yikes.. that's a disturbing trend.


Maybe it's an inside joke at HBO.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I do wonder about the Ari bit at the end. Is that a lead-in for a series spin off? The movie?

Part of me just hopes that was the writers' way of painting a picture of Ari's permanent punishment, his spot in hell, for his wrongdoings... stuck between marital/family bliss, and the temptation of being "god," running a media conglomerate. And that we, the audience, are meant to imagine him stuck in that purgatory limbo forever.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

"After the Finale"...

http://www.hbo.com/entourage/episodes/8/96-the-end/video/after-the-finale?autoplay=true&cmpid=ABC124

Doesn't really add much...


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

absolutely loved the finale - Vince getting married!! Johnny and Turtle so funny with their one liners and talking with Sloan! E and Sloan FINALLY get back together that never has happened so I'm sure that'll last... 

only downside was no Mark Cuban - his acting is top notch and was really missed...

















ok, whatever, this finale sucked raw donkey balls...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Fofer said:


> ...
> Part of me just hopes that was the writers' way of painting a picture of Ari's permanent punishment, his spot in hell, for his wrongdoings... stuck between marital/family bliss, and the temptation of being "god," running a media conglomerate. And that we, the audience, are meant to imagine him stuck in that purgatory limbo forever.


I never knew that the CEOs of mega-corps "owned" everything. I thought they get compensated with paychecks and stock options.

There also has never been any justification of why he holds Ari in such high esteem.


----------



## dagojr (Jan 9, 2004)

I Wouldn't mind a spinoff with Ari.....


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The last few seasons we've seen Turtle educate himself, become a businessman, and insist on making something of himself... without Vince's help.

In the end it was Vince secretly buying his Avión stock that makes Turtle a millionaire?

In the end it's Vince secretly giving the producer $100k for his dog charity that gets Drama his Lifetime movie made?

Lame.

If these writers had any respect for these characters, and for the audience, they would have written some heartwarming coming-of-age stories that showed these boys becoming responsible, successful men due to their own hard work. This "friendship solves everything" arc doesn't work for me when the main friend is a multi-millionaire celebrity who's practically a superhero.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

At least we got to hear a Led Zeppelin tune at the end.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That was the best part.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Tracy said:


> How are we supposed to be satisfied? Vince married a girl we don't know at all. All we saw of their romance was a few scenes of her looking at Vince with a tolerant but disappointed expression. How can we care?
> 
> Really, it's the same with Sloane. Eric and Sloane spent this season mired in ugliness and the previous one being a boring couple. If this was a couple we were pulling for, I don't remember it.
> 
> Ari's wife dresses weird. Her clothes wear her.


I don't care about Vince's marriage either. She goes from not interested in him because he's kind of a womanizer to marrying him in one day.

I think I would have felt better with E and Sloane if E hadn't slept with the step-mom.

I hear a lot of people complain about Ari's wife. I admit some of her outfits aren't so great. She sure looked good in that red swimsuit thing after the credits. I had to replay that bit 3-4 times.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

How much you wanna bet that they shot that scene at the final exit with E saying, "You want to hug it out?" both ways?

I say it was, indeed, written to be the last series-ending group hug.

They shot the "pshaw.." alternate and left it to the editing room to decide.

I'll bet the original hug version was too syrupy even for Marky-Mark.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes, netringer... in fact, if you watch the video Hank posted above, they show the unaired version where Ari and E do, in fact, "hug it out" (at least for a quick second.)

It's at about the 4:22 mark. And yes, it feels awkward (especially with the fake-out first.)

I don't like either version, to be honest. Man, this whole episode just sucked.



Hank said:


> "After the Finale"...
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/entourage/episodes/8/96-the-end/video/after-the-finale?autoplay=true&cmpid=ABC124
> 
> Doesn't really add much...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I know this is not popular opinion but as much as I thought the show was lacking for awhile now, I'm still gonna miss my weekly dose of E. Yeah that's right, I gots the hots for Kevin. I have no idea why.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I don't care about Vince's marriage either. She goes from not interested in him because he's kind of a womanizer to marrying him in one day.


Yeah. And I fail to see how a video montage of all the hot babes Vince has slept with previously, but who still like him, will in any way impress the über-sharp and intelligent Sophia? Let alone convince her that he is not, in fact, a self-absorbed womanizing celebrity? Especially when she's been 100% clear about her disinterest, and that she doesn't date celebrities.

Then they insult the audience by just "skipping over" this "amazing 24-hour date" they just had that_ changes everything._ 

Then later in couples therapy, we apparently learn that in the same 24 hours that this date was happening, Bobby Flay also ended things with Mrs. Ari, and Mr. Ari ends things with Dana Gordon.

This is one seriously dramatic day.

Why the rush for the wedding, anyway? There's just no reason whatsoever explained for this, other than Vince wants it that way. It's all just rushed and shoehorned because it's the last episode.



Hoffer said:


> I think I would have felt better with E and Sloane if E hadn't slept with the step-mom.


Yeah, that whole plot line added nothing and in fact, made the series tie-up even more awkward. Why couldn't they have show E as being tempted but ultimately turn down the sex? Sloane could still be skeptical and we'd still root for this couple to rekindle. As it stands now, we know there's a skeleton in the closet and their "new start" (with baby on the way) is marred by an ugly secret. E had sex with Sloane's stepmom, multiple times. And Sloane is suspicious, and E's friends lied about it, and the stepmom is just bitter enough that she'll probably spill the beans before the baby's first birthday...

Sheesh. These writers really gave up on this show, didn't they? :down:

In any case, I am enjoying this snarky recap. Beware though, some of the language is salty and decidedly NSFW:
http://videogum.com/371241/entourage-s08e08-series-finale/tv/recaps/


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ahem... Slone's Ex-Stepmom.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Hank said:


> ahem... Slone's Ex-Stepmom.


Not sure if you're correcting my spelling if Sloan's name (actually "Sloan McQuewick") or if you're highlighting the fact that she's actually the "ex" stepmom...

Regardless, that makes no difference to me (nor did it to Sloan, which is the whole point.) Current stepmom or ex-stepmom... who cares? It was a bad move on E's part, period. The coverup afterwards was poorly told, Turtle and Drama lying about it doesn't make them look any better... and pregnant Sloan deserves a kinder start than any of this.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Oops.. sorry, it was a typo. I meant "Sloan"

A little sensitive there, pgogborn fofer?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

In her only line of the show:

Sophia: _You're amazing._
Vincent Chase: _You ain't seen nothing yet._

<barf>

This series finale was awful. I feel insulted.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Hank said:


> Oops.. sorry, it was a typo. I meant "Sloan"
> 
> A little sensitive there, pgogborn fofer?


It's not that I'm sensitive, I honestly didn't understand your point. That it's Sloan's ex-stepmom (and not her current one) doesn't hold much water as any kind of "defense."


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Fofer said:


> In her only line of the show:
> 
> Sophia: _You're amazing._
> Vincent Chase: _You ain't seen nothing yet._
> ...


Agreed. Not only that, but she's supposed to be this highly respected, highly intelligent journalist who doesn't date talent. What's going to happen to her entire reputation and carreer when the world finds out she married Vinny Chase after just one über-date? It's worse than insulting... if the previous episode was that last one, it would have been 1000% better. They really farked it up with this last ep.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Fofer said:


> The last few seasons we've seen Turtle educate himself, become a businessman, and insist on making something of himself... without Vince's help.
> 
> In the end it was Vince secretly buying his Avión stock that makes Turtle a millionaire?


I thought this was the most realistic part of the entire thing. Lucky breaks, who you know, and having money to start with are way, way more important to success than hard work.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

madscientist said:


> I thought this was the most realistic part of the entire thing. Lucky breaks, who you know, and having money to start with are way, way more important to success than hard work.


Perhaps but that sure doesn't lend itself to creative, interesting, inspiring or heartwarming storytelling. It's also not consistent characterization that Turtle was proud of being bailed out (yet again) by Vince.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Not sure if you're correcting my spelling if Sloan's name (actually "Sloan McQuewick") or if you're highlighting the fact that she's actually the "ex" stepmom...
> 
> Regardless, that makes no difference to me (nor did it to Sloan, which is the whole point.) Current stepmom or ex-stepmom... who cares? It was a bad move on E's part, period. The coverup afterwards was poorly told, Turtle and Drama lying about it doesn't make them look any better... and pregnant Sloan deserves a kinder start than any of this.


It was interesting that Vince didn't flat out lie about it. He admitted that he didn't know (which was less of a lie than what Drama and Turtle did - I guess he did flat out lie), but he did say that if E had done the deed, he did it because he was messed up about Sloan.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

MNoelH said:


> but he did say that if E had done the deed, he did it because he was messed up about Sloan.


Worst. Excuse. Ever.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Funny to revisit this now:

Every Week on Entourage


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

I am not sure, but I don't think Fofer cared for this series finale too much.


The show itself was getting a little stale and I saw this finale in much the same way I once saw a farmer put a horse out of its misery.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yeah that's right, I gots the hots for Kevin.


Can I make this my .sig?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

KevinG said:


> Can I make this my .sig?


:up: 
I don't care. I'm weird. I own it.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Fofer said:


> In her only line of the show:
> 
> Sophia: _You're amazing._
> Vincent Chase: _You ain't seen nothing yet._
> ...


I just watched the last few minutes again. She had another line:

E: _Wow, so this really is happening, huh?_
Sophia: _Well, I liked the ring too much to not at least see how we are as traveling partners._


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Fofer said:


> I just watched the last few minutes again.


Why would you do that? I hate when that happens.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't mind the episode overall, but the eric and sloan thing rang really false to me. The instant marriage thing seemed in keeping with this season, with the exception that I can't imagine why she would agree. Overall, it could have been a lot worse and was right in the middle of season/series finales on HBO on Sunday.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow that was bad (except the but shot of Ari's wife at the end)!

I told my wife it felt like if SNL was going to do a skit about Enterouge!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I told my wife it felt like if SNL was going to do a skit about Enterouge!


Watch this:



Fofer said:


> Funny to revisit this now:
> 
> Every Week on Entourage


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

that was a weak ending. 

my recent series finales are striking out (counting both entourage and rescue me here)


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Once it ended I looked at my wife and said "When E and Sloan land in Paris, Terrance is waiting with a gun and shots him in the face." 

I like my ending the best.
Let's pretend this season never existed.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody else say "They aren't even going to have nudity in the series finale?!?" when the little HBO warning box came up?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Count me as another that was disappointed. I mean, I expected it would suck, since that's been the way the series has gone for the last several years, but I figured the writers, and especially Doug Ellin, would care more about how the series ended than they apparently did. I guess the fact that a movie is already in the works took away any incentive they had to end the series right, because it's not really an ending.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The last few seasons have sucked but I was a little bit encouraged when Vince had his downward spiral, was doing drugs and dating the porn star. That, at least, felt a little but more realistic... certainly gave the show a bit more depth.

Then he came out of rehab, clean as a whistle, with superhero-like clarity... and the show sucked yet again.

This finale makes me regret watching the show all this time. I feel like I cared more about these characters and their outcomes than the show's own writers did.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Get it all out, Fofer.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

_You ain't seen nothin' yet. _


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Johnny Bananas. 'nuff said. 

This whole season (and last too) sucked.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Wow that was bad (except the but shot of Ari's wife at the end)!


It was the shot of the end of Ari's wife.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I read this forum and TWOP and the opinions on Mrs Ari are so greatly different between the two boards. Those here seem to think she looked good. Over there, they are calling her skelletor and saying how awful she looked. Just a funny observation.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

photoshopgrl said:


> I read this forum and TWOP and the opinions on Mrs Ari are so greatly different between the two boards. Those here seem to think she looked good. Over there, they are calling her skelletor and saying how awful she looked. Just a funny observation.


Count me among those underwhelmed by 'Mrs. Ari.' I've always found her skinny.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fofer said:


> That it's Sloan's ex-stepmom (and not her current one) doesn't hold much water as any kind of "defense."


WE WERE ON A BREAK!!!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

busyba said:


> WE WERE ON A BREAK!!!


That's actually a better excuse than "it's his _ex_ stepmom" or "even if he did sleep with her, he did because his head is messed up over you."


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Fofer said:


> In her only line of the show:
> 
> Sophia: _You're amazing._
> Vincent Chase: _You ain't seen nothing yet._
> ...


100% agree, I mean Alice Eve showed basically no skin. This isn't what I want from Vince's girlfriends!!!

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The funny thing about the ending was they had 2 things that 100/100 of people should have known were going to happen. E & Sloane back together, and Ari dumping the agency...

And 1 thing that 0/100 people would have guessed, Vince & Sophia getting married.

-smak-


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I didn't expect Ari to dump the agency. I did expect him to get back with Mrs. Ari though.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Mrs Ari looked phenomenal in that last scene. Yikes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fofer said:


> I didn't expect Ari to dump the agency. I did expect him to get back with Mrs. E though.


You expected Ari to hook up with Sloan???


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Oops. Edited. I meant "Mrs. A." 

Still, given how ridiculously nonsensical this series finale was? I wouldn't be surprised if they had Ari hook up with Sloan, too. That's about as believable as any of the rest of it...


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

scottjf8 said:


> Mrs Ari looked phenomenal in that last scene. Yikes.


really? i thought she looked like she needed a sammich...


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking skinny doesn't equal looking good. Mrs. Ari looked skinny. 
After that ending there is no way I'd pay one cent to see the movie.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fofer said:


> I didn't expect Ari to dump the agency. I did expect him to get back with Mrs. Ari though.


When Ari went emotional about his daughter and that group she found...and the fact that his wife owned part of the agency and she wanted to spend more time with him.....I actually thought he was somehow going to turn it into the family business and have everybody working there.

win-win for everybody


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nickels said:


> Looking skinny doesn't equal looking good. Mrs. Ari looked skinny.


She was pretty nice from the waist down though.

Of course, for the entire series she had been completely worthless from her neck up to her nose.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wowzers


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No wonder he left the agency!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Too much ribs and the butt doesn't look as good when it's not bent over, but I guess that is true for most butts.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

You just gotta know that they saw that shot in editing and just HAD to end with it. 

End with the end as it were.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

_And in the end... the love you take... is equal to the love... you make._


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nickels said:


> Looking skinny doesn't equal looking good.


That's true, but it *is* a prerequisite...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> That's true, but it *is* a prerequisite...


Says you.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I Watched the whole season today. I know it's not the best television ever but I enjoy pretty much every moment of it, I don't over analyze it and I loved the finale. I'm going to miss the show.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm going to miss Ari Gold.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

to hell with Entourage...is this really the end of Curb? I had not heard of that...

and Mrs. Ari is way too skinny. I honestly and truly would not "hit that". YUK.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oh, and I don't think E got Sloan pregnant. I think it's Beverly D'Angelo who is carrying E's baby. Hell, she's at least 8 month along!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Anubys said:


> to hell with Entourage...is this really the end of Curb? I had not heard of that...


It was Curb's season finale, not series finale. I'm pretty sure HBO renewed Curb.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> It was Curb's season finale, not series finale. I'm pretty sure HBO renewed Curb.


Curb doesn't get renewed. Curb is made whenever Larry David feels like it, and HBO is happy to accommodate him whenever he decides to make them.* So far, he hasn't indicated whether he'll come back or not, but you'd think he'd make more of a "finale" if he intended any given season to be the last.

*Of course, that could change if the ratings/demand/critical praise for the show decreases, but that hasn't been the case yet.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Whatever the terminology, they've indicated that Curb isn't done yet.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Who is "they?" HBO?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Curb had the best ratings ever and they said Larry seems happy with the show and not his usual "I'm done" attitude. 


> "For the first time ever after this season Larry didn't say 'I never want to do this again'. That is a promising start."


Season 9 feels like a given. I posted this in the correct show's thread but here ya go:
http://screenrant.com/curb-enthusiasm-season-9-hbo-yman-126242/

Proof of how terrible the Entourage season was: people would rather talk about anything else.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Fofer said:


> The last few seasons we've seen Turtle educate himself, become a businessman, and insist on making something of himself... without Vince's help.
> 
> In the end it was Vince secretly buying his Avión stock that makes Turtle a millionaire?
> 
> ...


Why would they do that though?

Wouldn't that be a bit dishonest? Isn't the reality that they all rode in on the imaginary talents of their friend and road his coattails for all they were worth the entire time they knew him and none of them ever grew or gotten any better as human beings?

I appreciate that take on things at least it is more realistic. Given that set of circumstances I suspect the more likely outcome is the one where nobody learned anything.

Add me to those who don't accept the whole vince marriage thing. You can't have a relationship pop up at odds and then behind the scenes have an entire romantic comedy worth of script happen that we never see that leads to some flyaway marriage to paris at the last minute.

I would like them to film and show a 5 minute postscript of both those planes blowing up in the air and everyone dying.

Then James Caan's son moves to Hawaii.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Fofer said:


> The last few seasons we've seen Turtle educate himself, become a businessman, and insist on making something of himself... without Vince's help.


I'm not so sure it was without Vince's help. How did Turtle get in touch with Mark Cuban, and all those sports guys if not for Vince?

-smak-


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

smak said:


> I'm not so sure it was without Vince's help. How did Turtle get in touch with Mark Cuban, and all those sports guys if not for Vince?


Turtle "bumped" into Cuban at Ari's office and introduced himself. I don't think Vince was even there.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Regardless, that was his refrain, with his limo business, and when he was trying to start the new restaurant. That couple from Brooklyn asked "how come Vince isn't on the investors list?" And Turtle said, rather earnestly, "I'm doing this on my own." Obviously the audience is meant to be rooting for him to succeed. On his own.

Ah well. Sorry Turtle. All the business school and all that work? Meant nothing. All it took was superhero Vince buying you Avión shares. _Now_ you're a millionaire! Whoop-de-doo.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Regardless, that was his refrain, with his limo business, and when he was trying to start the new restaurant. That couple from Brooklyn asked "how come Vince isn't on the investors list?" And Turtle said, rather earnestly, "I'm doing this on my own." Obviously the audience is meant to be rooting for him to succeed. On his own.
> 
> Ah well. Sorry Turtle. All the business school and all that work? Meant nothing. All it took was superhero Vince buying you Avión shares. _Now_ you're a millionaire! Whoop-de-doo.


To be fair, Turtle earned those Avion shares on his own (and played a significant role in them becoming worth what they ended up being worth).

Vince's role in Turtle's success was really just mitigating one error (albeit an admittedly super-huge error) in selling his shares too early.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

True. But that super-huge error, by anyone else, spells the difference. 

I guess I'm just disappointed in the writers' decision there. They took the audience on a ride, developed this character, foreshadowed some sort of heartwarming success story for him... and then in the end... just copped out.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Hank said:


> Turtle "bumped" into Cuban at Ari's office and introduced himself. I don't think Vince was even there.


And Turtle gets to bump into somebody like Mark Cuban at a fancy Hollywood agency because.......

-smak-


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

... He was at Ari's with Drama, who has his own deal going, not Vince.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Hank said:


> ... He was at Ari's with Drama, who has his own deal going, not Vince.


And Drama is being repped by somebody at that agency because.....

This is fun 

-smak-


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

... He's just **that good**.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

...he was on _Viking Quest._


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

smak said:


> And Drama is being repped by somebody at that agency because.....


Because Agent Lloyd believes in Johnny Drama.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Just watched the series finale. Not great, not even a little bit believable...but it did not take away from my enjoyment of the series as a whole. 

That said...if they do a spinoff/movie starring Mrs. Ari's tush, I'll be tuning in.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Tracy said:


> Well, it definitely felt rushed and too tying-everything-up-with-a-bow. Vince getting married? What's with that?
> 
> I was glad they did the tag at the end with Ari. It wasn't believable that he could suddenly quit and be happy. I liked the opera singer thing, though.


So what happened at the very end of the episode after the credits? I just watched this episode today, which I recorded last weekend during the HBO free preview, and the episode ran long and got cut off right as the scene after the credits was starting. Ari had quit and was on vacation with his wife when he got a call from Terrance...and that is all I saw. What was the conversation between Ari and Terrance?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Not a call between him and Terrance. It was a call from John Ellis.








> "Entourage" couldn't really sign off with a Hollywood ending. Instead, the show's finale on HBO on Sunday night tempered its last sappy tarmac scene with a West Hollywood ending.
> 
> After the credits came a coda: Ari Gold, basking in his five-star getaway on the Amalfi Coast, gets a phone call with an offer he surely would not refuse: the job of chairman and chief executive of a studio. "If you want to know what heaven is," the current chairman tells him, "try being God." The series wraps with a close shot of Ari's tense face as he considers whether he can persuade his newly reconciled wife to give up her dolce vita dream so he can follow his.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/12/arts/television/entourage-ending-leaves-a-door-open-for-hbo.html


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That wasn't Terrance.. it was the head of Warner Bros studio:



> Of course, we couldnt let Aris character change that much. In a sort of mini-epilogue, we find Ari as happy as a clam with his smoking-hot wife at some villa on what looks like the Amalfi Coast, but its all interrupted when John Ellis, the fictional CEO and president of all of Warner Bros. calls and offers him the dreamiest dream job ever: Ellis job. Ari would basically own the world of entertainment, and while he doesnt really answer Ellis, we can see his inner struggle and we know Ari. Ellis says hell call back in a week, and we can just imagine the freakout Ari will have that well never get to see. Of course, the beauty in this little moment is that at least we can count on some things to never change.


damn... missed it by ----->| |<---- this much


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Bump. It's Movie time!! Very exciting news...

I cannot wait for this. Lots of fun cameos, too, it seems. :up:






I can't figure out this youtube thing... go here for the trailer:


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

looking forward to it, enjoyed this show


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

looking forward to the boys being back.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I'll see it too. Hoping they'll "undo" all the terribly ridiculous things that happened in the godawful, sloppy series finale.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I should rewatch the show on HBOGo. I only ever watched it as it aired, so I don't even really remember it that well.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't really recall everything that happened in the final season. Just some of it. Will need to go back and read Wikipedia plot summaries. (don't want to spoil here)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Fofer said:


> I'll see it too. Hoping they'll "undo" all the terribly ridiculous things that happened in the godawful, sloppy series finale.


Agree. For a show that was so much fun to watch, week to week, it's like they just wrapped up everyone's life in 30 minutes. Whether it needed to be wrapped up or not. I vaguely recall several ridiculous plot lines.

Except for Mrs. Ari. I remember hers. Perfectly.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Agree. For a show that was so much fun to watch, week to week, it's like they just wrapped up everyone's life in 30 minutes. Whether it needed to be wrapped up or not. I vaguely recall several ridiculous plot lines.
> 
> Except for Mrs. Ari. I remember hers. Perfectly.


I remember that closing scene with Mrs. Ari, too.


----------

